

Paid App in App Store's Free Top Charts - stoev
http://imgur.com/jyCq1Xd

======
stoev
Has anyone seen this before? The app doesn't seem to have any reviews. I
wonder if it could be a bug due to the App Store's recent update to include
the "In-App Purchases" tag.

